# FMA Dvd's



## plumtree (May 1, 2004)

Hey, does anyone know where to get good FMA dvd's. If so, please let me know.

Thanks, plumtree


----------



## K Williams (May 1, 2004)

http://www.cfw2.com/dept.asp?s=cfw&mimid=FP2S2WVRH46V8MSGHGHV5Q6WGMHW6CE1&dept_id=260


----------



## wisdomstrikes (May 2, 2004)

Has anyone seen the Doce Pares Multi-Style System? And if you so what do you think of the videos?
-Wisdomstrikes


----------



## bart (May 3, 2004)

wisdomstrikes said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Doce Pares Multi-Style System? And if you so what do you think of the videos?
> -Wisdomstrikes




Hey there,

I do the Multi-style system and I've seen their DVD. It is a good technical overview of the Doce Pares Multi-style System of GM Diony Canete. If you are a student of the that system already, it will help you in your advancement within that system. If you are not, it's a good introduction to some of the techniques taught within that system and some of it goes into quite some depth. I have met all of the instructors in it and I am personally acquainted with Masters Erwin and Jun going back a few years. As always a video is no substitute for a live instructor, but this DVD is packed with information and is useful.


----------



## wisdomstrikes (May 3, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> I do the Multi-style system and I've seen their DVD. It is a good technical overview of the Doce Pares Multi-style System of GM Diony Canete. If you are a student of the that system already, it will help you in your advancement within that system. If you are not, it's a good introduction to some of the techniques taught within that system and some of it goes into quite some depth. I have met all of the instructors in it and I am personally acquainted with Masters Erwin and Jun going back a few years. As always a video is no substitute for a live instructor, but this DVD is packed with information and is useful.


Thanks for your input.


----------

